# k28 wires



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

need to pick the brains of those in the know,,,,,,,,

just bought a accucraft k28 which i could not be any happer with

but i have 2 long wires one black, one grey comming out of the chimney

its track powered with a 2k2 pheonix sound board,,,

any ideas what the wires are for,,, there just folded and pushed into the chimney

davey b


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Could be a fuse to light the boiler!!! Just kidding, lets see if i get this right : these are the wires for a smoke unit !! 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Manfred Is right. 
Its for a smoke generator.


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks,,, i thaught so,,, should this have a smoke generator fitted in the chimney as standard or do you fit one yourself,,,,

cheers and thanks

davey b


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

No. They did not come with a smoke generator, Accucraft was smart enough to wire it so you could wire one in if you want. 
I think the power comes straight from the track pickups. I got my K-28 used and if came with a smoke generator installed. 
I run battery so I pulled it out. 
Rodney


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

ahhhhhh i see,,,, 

it all becomes clear,,,

i would like to fit one that puffs in sinc with the chuff ,,, similar to the german system ive seen on you tube,,,,

any ideas on what to fit,, it has the 2k2 sound card and is track powered but in not rulling out dcc etc in the future

thanks for your replies


----------

